# Precision Matthews/Quality Machine Tools?



## Jamie (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi All - 

Back in July I purchased a PM11x27VF lathe from Precision Matthews/Quality Machine Tools out in Pa - It was supposed to be delivered to me in the
middle of August, and it hasn't showed. What went from being "it's two weeks out" has now become them not answering phone calls or e-mails.

My understanding is that they have a good reputation, but I'm really thinking I've just been screwed. Has anybody had experience with getting 
products and/or refunds from these folks?

Thanks in Advance,

Jamie


----------

